# Need some info on GTX titan.



## digitfan (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi all
I have decided to purchase GTX Titan.Therefore before purchasing i want to know if anybody here owns it already?
If yes then it will be great if they give their first hand experience. Does it worth the price.Availability in india etc etc.

Thanks.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes its available in India.Price of zotac gtx titan is around 67k.A guy over at erodov forum purchased it in Kolkata for about 67-68k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 19, 2013)

If you are buying it for gaming, then it's overkill, If you are getting it for computation, then it's the perfect piece.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 19, 2013)

@op..wait for some more time for some new driver releases from nvidia...the performance might just increase and titan will show its true colors, even price may go down too, right now its at per with GTX 690, so at a later point of time the price-to-performance ratio will be more justified.


----------



## digitfan (Mar 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If you are buying it for gaming, then it's overkill, If you are getting it for computation, then it's the perfect piece.



No no certainly not friend.I am not a fool to spend so much only for gaming. Actually i am a designer and i work with Autodesk and some other s/ws.Therefore my basic requirement is work.



sam_738844 said:


> @op..wait for some more time for some new driver releases from nvidia...the performance might just increase and titan will show its true colors, even price may go down too, right now its at per with GTX 690, so at a later point of time the price-to-performance ratio will be more justified.



Yeah thats why i opened this thread.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Mar 21, 2013)

What config do u have?


----------



## ZTR (Mar 21, 2013)

Computation Performance of Titan...

GK110 Steps Out: General-Purpose Compute : Benchmarking GeForce GTX Titan 6 GB: Fast, Quiet, Consistent


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 21, 2013)

digitfan said:


> No no certainly not friend.I am not a fool to spend so much only for gaming. Actually i am a designer and i work with Autodesk and some other s/ws.Therefore my basic requirement is work.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats why i opened this thread.



Not to disappoint or demean your capabilities, but i have seen, talked and shared thoughts with sophisticated, highly talented and credible Auto desk designers who have paved their way with mid-high range graphics cards which are NOT so exorbitantly high priced, and they have done good work in  *Sony*, *Dream works* and *Digital Storms* Studios. They had pretty decent gfx cards, which were fundamentally designed for commercial usage, and served  the purpose well... they did not cost half the way titan costs, with that money you can very well build a decent enough *whole rig* to satisfy you designing H/W needs. Along side, there are AMD cards available which are way better than any nvidia counterparts in terms of compute performance. You can check them too, my two cents.



And also...foolishness here is a perspective based on the sole perception of what intentions, control and performance you want out of gaming...for gaming people have spent half their lives away to build monster rigs just to play games, its not a point that one can spend that amount of money into gaming, its the point about into which components, when and how well justified the investment is.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 22, 2013)

digitfan said:


> No no certainly not friend.I am not a fool to spend so much only for gaming.



Fool enough to spend for work, designing ? Even a HD 7950 can do decent in games as well as compute and costs 1/3rd of Titan. If you're not a hardcore gamer, avoid it.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 22, 2013)

The titan is not only about the frames it delivers or computation.. After seeing the GTC 2013, I feel the way it simulates oceans etc is quite awesome... So for a graphic designer  or animator it may be worth buying. 
Checkout the Videos of NVIDIA GTC 2013 on youtube.


----------



## digitfan (Mar 22, 2013)

For those who are quoting the term foolishness please read my post again and understand it properly first. I said "so much *only*for gaming" Which means gaming is my intention too but not the ONLY intention. Moreover yes i consider those people fool or fodder for certain companies who invest so much only for gaming.Even a decent setup is okay for gaming at 1080p a 7800 series is enough.That is completely my perception.But lets not divert the discussion.

By the way thanks for the suggestions.



Sainatarajan said:


> What config do u have?


 Core i7 2600
6GB DDR3
GTX 280
3 X dell S2440L


----------



## ZTR (Mar 22, 2013)

Even for computation a 7970 is better than the Titan.


----------



## Godoftheforbiddenlight (Mar 24, 2013)

any autodesk s/w run's best in firepro.....recently our department bought pro e wildfire.....we were recommended firepro

also it depends on the exact softwares you'll use...........some of them run on chipset graphic's ....


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2013)

can't say how relevant this information is but still you guys should have a look :
Nvidia Readies Yet Another


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 27, 2013)

ZTR said:


> Even for computation a 7970 is better than the Titan.




You tag says everything about your judgement


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2013)

If you want to spend 70K only on GPUs for gaming, buy a GTX 690 or GTX 680 SLI. Titan doesn't offer the bang for the buck as far as gaming is concerned. With 3ds max/Maya, never ever buy nVidia consumer cards as Viewports will crawl. GTX 260 beats out GTX 580. Crippled drivers. Dunno about GTX 6xx series but they are likely to be crippled as well.

If you want to spend 30K on a GPU, buy a factory overclocked edition of HD 7970. Works well with Autodesk software. Drivers are NOT crippled.

Not bothered about money? Get the Titan.

Want to buy a workstation card but want to game properly as well? Don't buy Quadro as they're crippled for gaming. (Quaro 6000 was crippled. Dunno about the latest one.) Buy FirePro W7000 and W9000. Games also work nicely.



Bhargav Simha said:


> You tag says everything about your judgement


Actually he is right with regards to compute performance.

oclhashcat-lite - a tool which I use quite a lot and is a decent compute benchmark. HD 7970 is 40% faster than Titan.

Few compute benchmarks - *www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-titan-performance-review,3442-10.html



digitfan said:


> Core i7 2600
> 6GB DDR3
> GTX 280
> 3 X dell S2440L


3 monitors with *a* GTX 280? hmm, not possible.


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> You tag says everything about your judgement



I'm surprised, but he has a point. Look up the synthetic benchmark numbers before you judge the two cards.


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 27, 2013)

ico said:


> If you want to spend 70K only on GPUs for gaming, buy a GTX 690 or GTX 680 SLI. Titan doesn't offer the bang for the buck as far as gaming is concerned. With 3ds max/Maya, never ever buy nVidia consumer cards as Viewports will crawl. GTX 260 beats out GTX 580. Crippled drivers. Dunno about GTX 6xx series but they are likely to be crippled as well.
> 
> If you want to spend 30K on a GPU, buy a factory overclocked edition of HD 7970. Works well with Autodesk software. Drivers are NOT crippled.
> 
> ...


Buddy, you cant judge the computation using benchmarks... The computation requiement in gaming is different to the computation requiremnt inthe feild of research... 
btw here is link of anand tech review

AnandTech | NVIDIA

GCN is a great technology and so is kepler 110 .. But they are quite different and cant be judged by the same scale.


----------



## ico (Mar 31, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Buddy, you cant judge the computation *using benchmarks...* The computation requiement in gaming is different to the computation requiremnt inthe feild of research...


well, actually that's the way you judge. Not through some useless tech demos. And I only talked about the computation requirement in "research".


----------



## d3p (Mar 31, 2013)

I don't have any idea, why are we talking about Compute Performance & again the same old Radeon vs Nvidia wars, WHEN OP's Requirements are only limited to Gaming.

Now one question to OP : How did you manage to connect your three Dell U2412 with the GTX 280 ?? Can you just post a snap of your GPU's Back IO ?? It would be great if you can share which Manufacturers Card are you using atm ??

As per the information from Nvidia's Home page, any GTX2xx Series supports upto 2 monitor at a time.

So are you using any convertor box ?? Are you planning for 2D Surround or you actually own one ??

Let us [me] know about the above questions...

Cheers mate.


----------

